# recent cfat and interview.



## sean watt (21 Aug 2007)

Hi All,
I recently took the CFAT at the Edmonton recruiting office and had my "one on one" interview. Everything seemed to go well. I have my medical scheduled in the next week.
I assume that I did well enough on the CFAT, I was not told how I did, but rather it was explained that the results are used to determine a best fit for the trades. I assume that if you do poorly you do not make the interview?
I understand that I am not allowed to discuss the content of the interview or the CFAT and also the medical however I will say that the test was remarkably hard. Some aspects I understood without difficulty but some really floored me. I do not know how you could study for this test but I certainly would revisit your High school books and possibly start hanging out with smarter friends! I wish that the score of the test would have been made known to me. Here is a tip to future applicants;dress well, clean up and ditch your Mettalica t shirt.if you are taking the test in the morning get a good nights sleep and eat breakfast!! prepare yourself for the test this way as I still do not know how you could study for this type of test. As for the interview always remember that this is a serious interview. Treat the interviewer with respect as they are ultimately the human element in the application process. If you do well in the interview I am sure that this is what really matters. If you come looking to join dressed like a slob with a bad attitude what employer would hire you? One of the applicants that showed up was dressed in a suit. I certainly think that this fellow made it to the interview.
Just my two cents and I hope to receive an offer letter.


----------



## kincanucks (21 Aug 2007)

_I assume that if you do poorly you do not make the interview?_

Oh you would still get an interview just not the one you would like to have.  Good points though they have been repeated many times here before.  Good luck with the rest of the process.


----------



## aesop081 (21 Aug 2007)

sean watt said:
			
		

> I will say that the test was remarkably hard.



+1 to our public education system

If you think that was Hard, you are in for a rough ride IF you get in


----------



## freeze_time311 (21 Aug 2007)

sean watt said:
			
		

> I assume that I did well enough on the CFAT, I was not told how I did, but rather it was explained that the results are used to determine a best fit for the trades. I assume that if you do poorly you do not make the interview?



I would not assume this. From my understanding an interview isn't necessarily denied due to your results on you CFAT. A career councilor will have a talk with you regardless if you make it in or not, to discuss the good and the bad. The Canadian Forces want new members. And if one was successful at the application, background check, and medical portions, but showed signs of weakness in the CFAT, then it would be beneficial to the CF to schedule an interview with you, and discuss you triumphs, and your weaknesses, in order to establish what you need to improve on prior to your second try. (If you try again)

Never assume. You'll make an @ss of you and me. ASS-U-ME

                                  Cheers
                                   Jimmy


----------



## Rick Ruter (21 Aug 2007)

The test is actually based on grade 10 level education. The problem is most people flush the stuff from their brains as soon as they've graduated.

Practice calculus/algebra, some websites have motorskills test for spatial awareness and the verbal skills,...well that one is just simply hard.

The dress and deportment is definitely a plus. Although we need applicants, I tend to tell the ones dressed like slobs that they should rethink the way they approach life and how they would not fit in the military if they don't bring a few changes to their attitude.

S.W., good for you and hope the rest of the process goes well. Good Luck


----------



## Remius (21 Aug 2007)

The thing about the CFAT is that it is timed.  Grade 10 math may be easy for some, but put them under pressure and time them, and it gets a little harder for others.


----------



## Munxcub (21 Aug 2007)

And if 30 seconds isn't enough time to figure out a grade 10 math problem? what about if they are leading a convoy and it hits an IED or is ambushed? a lot less time to figure stuff out...


----------



## Remius (21 Aug 2007)

Then they don't pass the test and don't get in.


----------



## Rick Ruter (21 Aug 2007)

Munxcub said:
			
		

> And if 30 seconds isn't enough time to figure out a grade 10 math problem? what about if they are leading a convoy and it hits an IED or is ambushed? a lot less time to figure stuff out...



+1

I like your analogy. There is a reason for everything even if we sometimes think it's stupid.


----------



## sean watt (24 Aug 2007)

Hi again,

I have been reading as many posts on the subject of recruiting and I have found the forums to be a wealth of information. After comparing the stories of progress against mine I was curious about why the recruiting process seems so different in different provinces. Some members have stories of how they had to pay off their outstanding parking tickets or that they had to show proof of home ownership etc.  When I asked my recruiter if I had passed the CFAT the response was that the results are not a pass/fail but rather an indicator of trade strength. At the time I accepted that answer as it is professional and logical. With that said I have read various posts where the applicant received an actual mark showing where areas of failure or success had occurred. My question is whether different provinces have different recruiting standards or if the recruiting process is different for reg force or reserve force?
Just to sum it up my recruiting process to date has been very enjoyable. Timelines have been met on both ends in an efficient manner and I am looking forward to the next step. I have high hopes to be a part of the 8th Field Regiment this fall. I just hope that I have what they are looking for.

My medical is coming next week. I wonder what will come of that.

Thank you for reading,
Sean


----------



## aesop081 (24 Aug 2007)

sean watt said:
			
		

> Some members have stories of how they had to pay off their outstanding parking tickets or that they had to show proof of home ownership etc.



Every application will be different because of each applicant's personal situation.  Comparing yours to theirs is apples to oranges



> When I asked my recruiter if I had passed the CFAT the response was that the results are not a pass/fail but rather an indicator of trade strength. At the time I accepted that answer as it is professional and logical.



Thats exactly how you should take his/her answer because its the proper one.



> My question is whether different provinces have ......



Again, no, they do not


----------



## sean watt (27 Aug 2007)

update:

  I completed my Medical this morning, what a relief! The doctor that interviewed me was very thorough and quite knowledgeable. Overall the quality of the medical was better than any Physical I have ever received.
I was given a clean bill of health with perfect hearing and vision, no color blindness and so the documents are off to Borden for final approval but it is a green light for me!!!!!
This site certainly provided great information on what to expect. 
 It has been said before countless times but be honest with your doc and do not hold anything back. I brought in some of the nutritional supplement information  to the doc just to make sure that UDO'S oil was not on a prohibited list, haha.
I had a chat with the recruiter regarding my CFAT results and my score allows me join any trade available in the CF which was awesome news. 
I will go stand with the Unit that I intend to be a part of and I hope that the paperwork evolves into an offer..... Training starts in October and I would hate to miss out on that schedule.


thank you for looking,
Sean


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Aug 2007)

Way to go, Sean, good luck!!


----------



## sean watt (28 Aug 2007)

Thank you PMedMoe,

I was pretty impressed with the Doc that examined me as he noticed an injury to my knee that is common when you grow fast, osgood shlatoris??sp?? anyways he was the first Doc ever to notice it. I though it was just a result from a bad hit in football from my high school days and since it never bothered me I never payed any attention to it. I have had physicals for work, for my pilots license, my class 1 license and when I was diving and no one ever caught it.


----------



## phantomofthemuppetshow (28 Aug 2007)

Hi there: It is rather interesting what comes out of our past when we are examined for different reasons. The doctor who attended to me after my motorcycle collision in 1986 (out on the highway) asked me later in the year when I broke my rib...to this I had no response...only thing that I could think of is when I got kicked in the ribs o/s the bar a few years earlier and it hurt lilke hell for some time thereafter. Had a good chuckle about it then I suppose! Regards...


----------



## sean watt (6 Sep 2007)

Update:


I received a phone message indicating that they would like to swear me in next Wednesday!!!!!!!!!
I also had a follow up call from a different recruiter requesting a clarification in spelling for my name for the purpose of enrollment documentation.


Quite Stellar ladies and gents!! 
From my online enrollment date of Dec 17 /2006 to sept 06/2007. do the math..

the application process went from slow to comet fast !
I plan to celebrate when the ink is dry.


----------



## freeze_time311 (7 Sep 2007)

Congrats Sean, and good luck in your new career.


----------



## Bobby Rico (7 Sep 2007)

The best lesson I learned before taking the CFAT was with regards to the spatial comprehension stuff, which in my mind was the hardest junk on that test (which isn't saying much, because the test wasn't difficult)- Don't over analyze it.  Worked for me.  Same with the math.  And I admit, I was a piss poor math student back in high school, but I clearly did well enough to get into the engineers.


----------



## sean watt (13 Sep 2007)

Hi All!

I swore in last night at 7:00 pm. It was a very nice,memorable experience.  I had my two little girls and my wife in attendance. My girls had never seen anyone in combat uniform before so they were a little scared but the CO was incredibly welcoming and the girls felt right at home in short order.
I have to admit that even at this point the process is not over, it has just begun.

Now to plan for either a fall BMQ or a summer BMQ. decisions.

I got to witness what it is like to get on the bad side of a Master Corporal, and lets just say thankfully some poor lad displayed to me and others what not to do.
It certainly got my attention and I even wrote down in my notebook what "not" to say or "do" in the presence of a Master corporal. Not that I think I will forget.

Serious people doing serious jobs deserve serious respect... I wont forget that.( I HOPE)


----------



## phantomofthemuppetshow (24 Sep 2007)

Hi Sean: Recently read your post on what not to do to get on the dark side of the Master Corporal. I was curious to know what it was that transpired. Here in Winnipeg, a number of years ago ('84 I believe) I witnessed two people get a serious and stern lecture about the necessity of honoring the inside of the parade square by walking around it as opposed to across it. I suppose that these are the many lessons that we have yet to learn and "master" (no pun intended here either).
On a lighter note, I had my interview with the CO for the regiment prior to my application going back to Ottawa for final approval. For about 1 hour, we had an earnest, frank, thoroughgoing but otherwise friendly discussion about current affairs, hypothetical circumstances, etc. Just like earlier in the month, I am STILL awaiting the call...Keep you all posted
dale...aka...the phantom


----------



## Fawkes (24 Sep 2007)

Freeze said:
			
		

> I would not assume this. From my understanding an interview isn't necessarily denied due to your results on you CFAT. A career councilor will have a talk with you regardless if you make it in or not, to discuss the good and the bad. The Canadian Forces want new members. And if one was successful at the application, background check, and medical portions, but showed signs of weakness in the CFAT, then it would be beneficial to the CF to schedule an interview with you, and discuss you triumphs, and your weaknesses, in order to establish what you need to improve on prior to your second try. (If you try again)
> 
> Never assume. You'll make an @ss of you and me. ***-U-ME
> 
> ...




There was one guy who wrote the CFAT in my group who didn't get the interview he wanted. Upon conclusion of the testing we were ushered out into the waiting room. About five minutes go by and he was called into a room by a recruited. Two minutes after that he walks out, said he didn't pass his test and left. I would suspect that he would be permitted another test. I don't know if there is a time frame he would need to wait before he could reapply and have a second opportunity to write the CFAT again.


----------



## Snaketnk (24 Sep 2007)

When I did my CFAT in Montréal, we were 13 people. After the CFAT was over, they called four people up to the front, gave them their files, and told them to go to the fourth floor. After they had left and closed the door behind them, the person conducting the tests said in a very matter-of-fact manner, "the rest of you passed".


----------



## Kyu (24 Sep 2007)

Snaketnk said:
			
		

> When I did my CFAT in Montréal, we were 13 people. After the CFAT was over, they called four people up to the front, gave them their files, and told them to go to the fourth floor. After they had left and closed the door behind them, the person conducting the tests said in a very matter-of-fact manner, "the rest of you passed".



After I did mine last week, also in Montréal, the captain told the two others to go to the 4th floor. Then he only told me to go downstairs to get my appointments for interview and medical. I guess I passed but I was told they won't tell us anything about our results.


----------



## Snaketnk (24 Sep 2007)

We were told we passed, and told to go downstairs to schedule our interview/medical, and then after my interview (which came after my medical) I was shown my test results. The person who conducted my interview also commented on my scores. I asked if I could write down my scores, and I was told no.  I didn't question why.


----------



## sean watt (18 Oct 2007)

Hi again,

It has been a while since my last update so I will let you all know that I recently was issued my kit, military id and  I have a BMQ scheduled for November 17.
I have been very fortunate in that I have been allowed to attend our parade nights as a no-hook private recruit. I have only great things to say so far of the experience and know that I have made the right decision. I am very impressed at how well everyone gets along, It really is interesting how such a large group of people can get along yet when I am punching away at my civvy job you can hardly find even a small group of people that would go the extra mile for each other.
I am trying to establish a time line of training so that I can work towards my  goal of serving overseas. I know that at this point making that type of a statement seems bold and maybe even a little arrogant but if I can establish the goals then I have something to shoot for. Since I have not completed my BMQ it has been a problem in signing up for some of the courses available but last night I was able to sign up for the air brake course so at least it is a start. 
The guys and gals that make up my my section are quite exceptional, many with experience overseas so I am fortunate to be their company. I have a lot to learn.


----------



## Boca (13 Nov 2007)

Munxcub said:
			
		

> And if 30 seconds isn't enough time to figure out a grade 10 math problem? what about if they are leading a convoy and it hits an IED or is ambushed? a lot less time to figure stuff out...



It's difficult though for people who are just rusty on grade 10 math. If you've been out of school for a while and didn't brush up on it before the test you might be in trouble. I was told by many in the military not to study at all and I'd be fine. I found an old college math text though and spent several hours brushing up my skills. I am sure if I hadn't done that I would have failed. My time would have been too slow.


----------



## Boca (13 Nov 2007)

Snaketnk said:
			
		

> We were told we passed, and told to go downstairs to schedule our interview/medical, and then after my interview (which came after my medical) I was shown my test results. The person who conducted my interview also commented on my scores. I asked if I could write down my scores, and I was told no.  I didn't question why.



I'm so curious as to how I did on mine but we were told before we even took the test that we would not be given the results. They said the results could be misleading and that we would only be told if we scored well enough for our chosen occupation. I was told I did well enough for AVN or RMS so I assume that means I did ok but I'd love to know how ok. I assume it stays in your file for others to see so it'd be nice to know.


----------

